# What does the unimplemented trap bomb error message mean?



## hexstar (Feb 3, 2007)

What does a unimplemented trap bomb error message mean? As in, what happened to cause it? Thanks! 

P.S. Tried googling and came up with nothing   ...reason I'm asking is because I've got a app I want to run on a 'ol SE of mine but when it starts to open a unimplemented trap bomb error message is thrown (Mac OS 7.1) and thus I'd like to know what exactly happens to cause that bomb...thanks!


----------



## albloom (Feb 3, 2007)

It's most often a program bug. Or the app doesn't play
nice with 7.1. Nothing for it unless you're the programmer.


----------



## bobw (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.appleerrorcodes.com/

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=55743


----------



## Texas Mac Man (Feb 3, 2007)

An unimplemented trap basically means that the software tried to call a routine that wasn't there. If this is happening during startup the most likely cause (though not the only possible cause) is a non-Apple extension/control panel that isn't working quite right, or that expects a newer (or older) version of the OS than you are running. If the problem is reproducible (i.e. it happens every time you startup) you're in luck; you can restart without extensions by holding down the shift key, then try removing any third-party extensions and control panels and adding them back in slowly, rebooting each time. When it starts crashing again, the last one you added in is probably the culprit.

Cheers,  Tom 
*Mac Troubleshooting, Maintenance & Tips*
http://www.geocities.com/texas_macman/MacTroubleshoot.html


----------

